# Thoughts on Shokan



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone have any good/bad thoughts about Shokan Used Audi Parts in Ny. Good service? Bad service? High prices? Fair prices? I just sent them a book long of parts i need, just curious how the are.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Shokan (99.5blacka4)*

very good in my opinion. i am good friends with the son of the owner. I live about 40 min. from Shokan. The place looks like heaven on earth 1-800-ALL-AUDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if that's not biased.. lol 
what are their prices like? I searched the zine and everyone is calling them highway robbery. guess I will wait for them to get back to me. Do you know if they are working tomorrow?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Depends on the part you are looking for. They got me a good deal on a used coolant reservoir but most other parts can be found for cheap on the forums. 
Quotes are free so find out what they charge for it and see if you can find it elsewhere, if not they are always there


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

In my experience they have been ridiculously high priced. All the things they have quoted me for were about the same as if I'd buy them from the dealership


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

they are cool. i bought a headlight from them. when i got it it was broken they sent me another one within that week with a return sticker for the broke headlight. every time i ask them for prices now they seem a little high. 
try these guys. i just ordered a rear window regulator and a clock spring (shokan quoted me $225) for $80 free of shipping since i am an audizine member
http://stores.ebay.com/A-PAutoSpecialties-LLC


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

it also depends on who you talk to there, if the girl answers the phone like she had for me about prices when i bought stuff there they were low. My 98 tailes with the bulb holder and bulbs were 36$ and at my door


----------



## PoolSharkn (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Thoughts on Shokan (99.5blacka4)*

Their big strength is, if its a VW/Audi part, they probably have what you need. That's why you'll end up paying a little more.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_In my experience they have been ridiculously high priced. All the things they have quoted me for were about the same as if I'd buy them from the dealership


Used or New? They sell both so if it's new you will be paying about the same

_Quote, originally posted by *PoolSharkn* »_Their big strength is, if its a VW/Audi part, they probably have what you need. That's why you'll end up paying a little more.

Wow! 4 years and only 2 posts. 


_Modified by zombieattack at 11:47 PM 12/21/2008_


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
Used or New? They sell both so if it's new you will be paying about the same

_Modified by zombieattack at 11:47 PM 12/21/2008_

Wow, I never specified when I was asking for a quote. I bet every time I was getting a quote for the new part! Thanks a lot for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

they didn;t have what I needed when I called, so I used L&T in allen town, and autohaus here in nj


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i asked for the prices on a set of s4 seats in black front and rears and door cards.. was quoted 1250
headliner and pillars were 300 or 400 i forget
and they wanted 300 for the carpet.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Very good quality parts and selection...stored indoors in warehouse...but you PAY for that...Shokan is a LOT more expensive than other used Audi parts suppliers...in fact I ahve gotten quotes for used parts that were higher than the NEW part from the dealer.







Now that was several years ago...things may have changed...but definitely shop around. Try http://www.force5auto.com/ Chris Semple (the owner) is FANATIC!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_if that's not biased.. lol 
what are their prices like? I searched the zine and everyone is calling them highway robbery. guess I will wait for them to get back to me. Do you know if they are working tomorrow?

Shokan definitely has their niche. Just because they're not the cheapest out there doesn't mean it's highway robbery. As mentioned, they have a good selection and it's well-kept. You know what you're getting and they likely have it. If you're willing to pay a premium, then it is what it is. I don't know how Shokan works in regards to bartering, but I've found with used parts sources that the asking price isn't always the final price if you try a counter offer. They might be willing to deal. Like I said though, I have no experience buying from Shokan so I don't know if they're willing to negotiate or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_they didn;t have what I needed when I called, so I used L&T in allen town, and autohaus here in nj

I haven't been back to L&T in years, but they had a nice selection last time I was there.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

There are 3-4 very nice, very minimal ware s4 front/rear seats and door cards going right now for 400-500.. i dont think shokan would barter down half their price.
i'm sure they are great and have a great selection, but with time and patience i'll find what i need for a good price.
thanks guys.
where is this l&t?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_There are 3-4 very nice, very minimal ware s4 front/rear seats and door cards going right now for 400-500.. i dont think shokan would barter down half their price.
i'm sure they are great and have a great selection, but with time and patience i'll find what i need for a good price.
thanks guys.
where is this l&t?

As I recall it is right off of Airport road. Get on I-78 and head to Allentown, then take the 22 split. At Airport Road head North and it'll be on your right with a bunch of VWs in front of it. They may have a website... don't know, but I always pass them (on the right) when I go to Wheel Collision Center in Allentown.
Also check http://www.copartfinder.com for a search on cars listed in a nationwide listing of cars at parts yards.


----------

